# Shimano Tekota LC's



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I have finally narrowed my reel selection down to the Shimano Tekota's, but I am having serious issues trying to finalize what models I should purchase for my application. For you seasoned veteran any help would be greatly appreciated. I am going to outfit my boat for Salmon / Steelhead / Trout on lakes Michigan and Huron. What size Reels should I get to run lead at 3,5,7 and full cores and still have adequate backing. I'm typically a light tackle guy so i want to keep the set-ups as light as possible and still acheive maximum effeciancy. Also, how many set-ups of each color do you typically carry. I'll be fishing a 9-12 rod spread for the most part. 2-3 riggers on the boat as well. 

On a side note there has been many guys running copper lately, is this something I should set myself up with too? Just looking for some guidance as it is a sizable investment and I want to do it right the first time. 

THANKS!


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I would suggest you nix the idea of running leadcore altogether and just run copper. You achieve the same depth with approximately half the amount of length as you do with leadcore. Now..copper is not nearly as brainless as leadcore, but with a little attention to detail you can manage it quite nicely...and it catches fish.

Granted, you still should probably get the 700 or 800 series Tekotas for your copper, but can easily get by with the 600's for your downrigger rods. 

A lot depends on what/how much line you intend to use for backing behind your leadcore or copper. Most use PowerPro or equivalent, but many use Dacron as well. Dacron is thick..and takes up a lot of room..but is relatively cheap in comparison to PowerPro and it'll last forever. 

Decisions...decisions...


----------



## mrymar (May 9, 2002)

I would keep the 3 color rod.

Instead of 5 colors, run 90 ft of 45# test Cu.
Instead of 7 colors, run 120 ft of 45# test Cu.
Instead of 10 colors, run 150ft of 45# test Cu.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Again, the goal is to keep things light. Now I'm not very well versed in copper so I'll start my research today but my understanding is you can get away with a lighter set-up using LC. Your opinions? If copper is the new fishing revolution I'll steer down that path as well. Many predisposition to lead come comes as It's easy to use Snap Weight to make a 7 color run the same depth as a full core if the fish are feeding in that particular depth zone. Does the same hold true for Cu?

How many set-ups do you keep on hand for each application???


----------



## mrymar (May 9, 2002)

To answer your original questions, if you are still got your mind set that you are just going to run leadcore and use Tekota's; here is what I think they will hold:
Tekota 600 will work for 2 and 3 color, and if you go with a braided line backer I think you might be able to get 5 colors on a tekota 600.
Tekota 700 will work for 5 colors, and with braided line backers you can get 7 & 10 colors on them too.

I used to carry:

2 2-colors
2 3-colors
4 5-colors
4 10-colors
2 15-colors

Leadcore and copper are run just about the same ways. The advantage that Cu has is that you can let less line out to achieve the same depth that leadcore does. Lets say you want to get down to fish around the 45 ft depth; 10 colors of leadcore will get you down to about this range (300ft of line); or you could use about 150ft of 45# Cu. If you are a light tackle guy, you will want less line out there when that fish does bite. 

Now becuase of the depth advantage of CU, I would carry (Reel) depth:

2 2-colors (Penn 209's) top 20
2 3-colors (daiwa 47sh) top 20
4 90ft of 45# cu (daiwa gl47lc) ~35ft down
2 150ft of 45# cu (Penn 330) ~45ft down
2 215ft of 45# cu (Penn 330) ~60ft down
2 300ft of 45# Cu (Newell 540) ~80ft down

There are better reels to use, but those are what I have access too.

I think Tekota's would be a very good choice for a copper reel with a levelwind. This link gives very good suggestions as to which Tekota's to use for different section lenghts of Copper. http://www.atommiktrollingflies.com/Tekota.htm
And yes, On the eastern basin of Lake Ontario, they are using 450, 500, 600ft sections of Cu cause they can get some very warm temps late in the summer, and the kings go deep.
They also sell Cu in bulk that is marked every 50ft and 100ft. http://www.atommiktrollingflies.com/037_Copper.htm

I don't think I would bother with a TEK600 for Cu. For just a few more bucks, and TEK700 is a better choice that a TEK600.


----------



## mrymar (May 9, 2002)

I also should add, that I know alot of my friends use the Shimano toriums for pulling in longer (150+) sections of Copper or Leadcore. But the toriums do not have a levelwind; you have to guide the line with your thumb.

Daiwa had a Shimano Toruim equilivant, it is called a Daiwa Saltist. Like the toruims, they have 6:1 Gear Ratios. For cranking in core or copper, they are fast. Daiwa Just came out with some levelwind versions of the Saltist. I have not see one, but I would definately look at them for those sections of line that are longer than 150 ft.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

The best reels for the copper are these....

http://www.atommiktrollingflies.com/Tekota.htm

The big 700 and 800 models are what you want. THey just came out and were designed for the Great Lakes.
You may want to get a sissybelt for fighting fish with these rigs, after all the copper and backing on top of that giant reel its going to weigh a bit.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the great advice and all the help. I think that I am going to start with something of a mix of LC and Cu. You have provided some reel insight (no that was not a typo) into the most effective mean to battle with these freshwater beasts. Any words of wisdom on rod selection? I use the shimano talora's quite a bit out East fishing for Striped Bass, Albacore, Small Tuna (80lb class and less) and Slammer Bluefish. Would these rods be appropriate for this application as well?


----------



## King Crawler (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice post Mike, thanks for the info.


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> THey just came out and were designed for the Great Lakes.


SS06- the Tekota Series has been out since 2003. They where intended to rival competitive brands such as the Penn/ Okuma/ Diawa etc. great lake series reels....

Mike, Great info on the Copper- we have never run it and didn't realize the depths you could achieve with such a short amount of line.... Thanks for the info- now all we need is more salmon

Jeff- BMT


----------

